# Vudu/Walmart - InstaWatch



## techguy88

So with this Theater at Home program if you have thought about buying _Sonic The Hedgehog _and/or _Birds of Prey_ digitally both cost $19.99 each just to own the digital copy right now while the physical + digital versions that are coming out in May are not that much more expensive.

If your like me who would rather like the combo pack (physical & digital) then Walmart's InstaWatch program is something to check out.

Both _Sonic_ and _Birds of Prey_ are eligible for this. So if you pre-order the physical + digital copies through Walmart.com they will go ahead and add the digital versions to your Vudu account so you can go ahead and watch the movies. You pay once for each and get the benefits of the two films releasing early on digital.

If you have an individual Vudu and Walmart.com account make sure they are linked first before purchasing InstaWatch eligible titles (See FAQ > What if I already have a VUDU and/or Walmart.com account?)

If your like me and never created a VUDU account but have a Walmart.com account just go to Vudu.com and select Walmart and login with your Walmart account.

If you have Movies Anywhere you can link your MA account to your Vudu/Walmart account at Vudu.com and any eligible MA title (like _Birds of Prey_) will be shared with all your linked MA eligible retailers.

I just pre-ordered both of these titles from Walmart.com today and got both _Sonic_ and _Birds of Prey_ added to my Vudu digital library plus _Birds of Prey_ (a WB title) is now shared across all my MA retailers like Amazon Prime Video, iTunes, Google Play Movies & TV, Microsoft Movies & TV and FandangoNow.


----------



## AngryManMLS

I'll wait until Sonic is like $10 on 4K Ultra HD during the Black Friday sales.


----------



## wmb

There's a Sonic the Hedgehog movie? People are waiting for it and want physical copies?

Seriously, I have a blue ray player that was last used in, who am I kidding, I have no clue.

As for Sonic, I will wait for it to come out on Pluto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88

wmb said:


> There's a Sonic the Hedgehog movie? People are waiting for it and want physical copies?
> 
> Seriously, I have a blue ray player that was last used in, who am I kidding, I have no clue.
> 
> As for Sonic, I will wait for it to come out on Pluto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean you managed to avoid all the news about the Sonic fans rising up in revolt against Paramount when they revealed film Sonic's initial design then Paramount back-tracked, delayed the movie and redesigned him?

'Sonic' Redesign Cost Paramount Nowhere Near the $35 Million That's Been Rumored
Paramount Pictures releases trailer with revamped 'Sonic the Hedgehog,' fans cheer new look

Since Paramount listened to fans and actually did the right thing and redesigned Sonic (plus I'm big fan of the original games) I was planning on going to see it in theaters before Corona ruined my plans. Plus my philosophy is if I'm paying $20+ for a movie ($40+ for a video game) I want a damn physical disc to show for my purchase lol. So when I found this lil trick out I just pre-ordered the movie from Walmart to go ahead and get the digital version from Vudu.

My Blu-Ray player is the PlayStation 4 Pro and the 4K Blu-Ray player is the Xbox One X so they do get used rofl.


----------

